# All over Trinity Bay



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Started off wadding Atkinson Island on the Trinity Bay side, found decent water and bait but no fish. Left there and went deep to several wells, still nothing. Ran over to North shore line near the mouth of the Trinity River, well a little east of there and found a couple Reds and 4 dink trout wadding and drifting the shore line all the way to the tri-pod. We didn't catch a lot but I did get the new smell off my new rod and reel. Maybe tomorrow well be better, but any day on the water is a good day


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I've been hearing some decent reports from the Smith Point area.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the report wingnut. Illl be out there this weekend probably on the north shoreline mostly. I havent fished since the storm but i'm sure we will fing some fish. Did you hit hodges or submerged ?


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

jmack said:


> Thanks for the report wingnut. Illl be out there this weekend probably on the north shoreline mostly. I havent fished since the storm but i'm sure we will fing some fish. Did you hit hodges or submerged ?


Yeah, submerged is where I picked up the Reds. Trout came off the Tri-Pod... Good luck this weekend. BTW. throwing Strike King Pure Passion Jig with Brown Devil Eye Avocado w/ red tail


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

I fish alot of Trinity bay but never the north side ive stayed mostley on the south shore lines. I here the north side is pretty good around jacks pocket i dont know if i can run my boat up there i heard its pretty shallow up there. good report by the way and good luck fishing.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Jack's pocket is shallow up close, but you can drift it. We mostly wade it though. Great place to throw tops. Remember to ease in and watch your depth finder, also watch the tides, don't want to be caught high and dry.


----------



## Trinity Baymaster18 (Jul 17, 2008)

How far is that from the spillway because i mite make a run up there sunday.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Not far, maybe a mile or so, due east, you will see some wells out in front, and a duck blind or 2. good luck


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Where is Trinity Bay?


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds like you burned alot of gas on your outing thank god you didnt stick it again. You off this weekend?


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Capt. Juarez said:


> Sounds like you burned alot of gas on your outing thank god you didnt stick it again. You off this weekend?


Yeah, filets and about 20 bucks a piece, working nights this weekend. Off Wednesday morning. How's Pop doing, tell him we need to get together and fish or gamble or both. As far as getting stuck, let it happen one time and you can never live it down.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey Brent, remember this. We really need to go back some day.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah that was a long time ago. We wore out the reds in the gut. That was the trip I got the speck rig ear ring. What year was that?


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

1998 or 99 I believe, You were just a pup. That was the trip John had to leave to wake up Charlie from his nap. I remember John was ****** off. The Date on the Pic is wrong, I had to retake some, they got wet and didn't want to loose all those memories


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Capt. Juarez? ***??? I used to know this Mexican dude last name Juarez out of the Dirty that couldn't speak a lick of spanish, but could play a good card game and throw a few cold units down with his boys. This wouldn't happen to be the same Juarez would it?

And what kind of pansy name is Wingnut? Maybe nonut would suit you better!


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

GDO said:


> Capt. Juarez? ***??? I used to know this Mexican dude last name Juarez out of the Dirty that couldn't speak a lick of spanish, but could play a good card game and throw a few cold units down with his boys. This wouldn't happen to be the same Juarez would it?
> 
> And what kind of pansy name is Wingnut? Maybe nonut would suit you better!


GDO. I don't know you, why all the hostility. Do you just like cutting down people you don't know. In your own words&#8230;"W.T.F." Dude


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Sure you don't know me Dave  ...I got a nice chunk of greenbacks sittin in the bank that says I can point out the house you grew up in off of Bayou Blvd...


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

GDO said:


> Sure you don't know me Dave  ...I got a nice chunk of greenbacks sittin in the bank that says I can point out the house you grew up in off of Bayou Blvd...


I'm not Dave and I never lived on Bayou Blvd, so tell me just how many of those greenbacks are you willing to part with.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Dang I guess I should have looked into that a little closer. Wrong "wingnut" I guess.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL good read!!


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*lol*



Melon said:


> Where is Trinity Bay?


I wuz wonderin' tha same thang.

Slurp


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

ive lost many of greenbacks at the card table dont know if i lost any to you. GDO doesnt ring a bell


----------



## wngnt954 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Brent, GDO is Brad.


----------

